# Arbeitet jemand mit ABAP?



## SirNeo (13. Mai 2002)

Hi,

habe eine frage zu ABAP, ich schreibe ein Programm das nur in deutsch verwendet wird. Allerdings soll es möglich sein das Ergebnis in englisch einzutragen. Wenn Ihr Euch ein wenig mit SAP auskennt wisst ihr das man zu einem Programm Textelemente in verschiedenen Sprachen hinterlegen kann. Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich wenn ich im SAP (deutsch) angemeldet bin, auf die englischen Texte zurückgreifen?

Ich hoffe man kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Schnitz (14. Mai 2002)

Also leider kenne ich nur SAP Programme von SAP Partnerfirmen, und ABAP kenne ich auch nicht, aber sollte es denn nicht möglich sein, mit ner Art Checkbox 'Englisch' wählen zu können, und im Hintergrund dann genau diese Textbausteine auszulesen? Also praktisch ein neuer Parameter, der entscheidet, welche Sprache genommen wird.


----------



## SirNeo (14. Mai 2002)

Ja genau das habe ich vor, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich an diese Textbausteine dran komme die in den tausenden von SAP Tabellen verschwinden. Habe es mittlerweile geschafft das ganze in eine interne Tabelle zu speichern allerdings funktioniert hier der READ Befehl nicht. Angeblich keine Kopfzeile vorhanden. Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## Schnitz (14. Mai 2002)

Naja, was die mit Header meinen, weiß ich leider nicht, aber ABAP kann doch bestimmt Arrays, oder? Damit ists doch dann einfacher, wenn du die Daten ja schon hast...


----------



## Saladin (16. Juni 2003)

Hinterleg doch die Texte einfach als Messageklasse und ordne die entsprechenden Texteelemente(Message ID) per CASE den Sprachen zu.


----------



## Cookie (20. Januar 2004)

Hey Leute, wenn ihr in SAP unterschiedliche Sprachen haben wollt, gibt es den dafür vorgesehenen Punkt "Übersetzung" im Menü "Springen"!

Wenn man dort seine Übersetzungen eingetragen hat, dann kann man diese in der der aktuellen Anmeldung natürlich nicht sehen! Man muss sich neu anmelden, aber mit der entsprechenden Sprache, in die übersetzt wurde!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## SirNeo (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,
das Problem ist mittlerweile behoben.
Das Problem ist nicht so einfach, ich meinte damit, das die Sprache Des Formulars je nach Debitor geändert wird. 
Ich kann von meinem Kunden nicht verlagen, dass wenn er einen englischen Debitor hat, er sich er jedesmal in englisch anmelden muss, um diesen eine englische Rechnung zu schicken.

Habe es so gelöst wie Saladin es bereits gesagt hatte, habe eine Nachrichtenklasse mit Sprachkennzeichen angelegt, über einen SAP Funktionsbaustein kan ich diese auslesen.

Gruß
SirNeo


----------

